# Dokumentation aber wie?



## battle4ngel (29. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

ich habe von jemand anderen ein relativ umfangreiches Java Projekt übernommen. Es handelt sich um ein Datenbankprogramm mit GUI etc. allerdings hat mein Vorgänger nach der Devise "Wer dokumentiert ist feige" gearbeitet. 
Nachdem ich mich jetzt ca. 1 Monat durch den Code gewühlt habe, Klassen und Methoden kommentiert habe etc. und ein paar Klassendiagramme in UML reverse engineered habe, suche ich nach einer Dokumentationsart, die es mir ermöglicht die genauen Datenbankzugriffe import entscheidungen rollback etc. genauer zu dokumentieren. Ich möchte der Person die später das Projekt übernimmt nicht nocheinmal Codegewühl zumuten. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine art Programablaufplan/Sequenzdiagramm zu machen, in das man noch zusätzliche Kommentare einfügt? Ich habe UML zwar in der FH durchgenommen, allerdings bin ich relativ ratlos welches der x verschiedenen Diagramme ich am besten verwenden kann? 


mfG


Marijke


----------



## SamHotte (8. Mai 2006)

Ich fand das Buch ganz nützlich:
UML projektorientiert 
Patrick Grässle, Henriette Baumann, Philippe Baumann


----------



## Acha (10. Mai 2006)

Falls Du als Entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse einsetzt, kann ich Dir dafür das Omondo-plugin empfehlen. Damit kannst Du zumindest per Reverse Engineering UML-Diagramme zu Deinem Code erstellen und mußt das nicht mühsam per Hand. 

MFG

Acha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (12. Mai 2006)

www.omondo.com -> eclipse plugin
http://gentleware.com/downloadcenter.0.html -> Poseidon CE (ist kostenlos) und eines der besten UML tools


----------

